# Coated tongue



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I've had IBS for the last 3 years, when it goes into remission, my tongue is normal, but when it kicks in, its coated white with ulcers. Anybody else have the white tongue syndrome???


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Does it appear in patches? that would sound like geographic tongue; otherwise it is probably hairy tongue.The cause of these conditions is not unknown, although it seems to result from either local irritation (e.g, tobacco, toothpaste, mouthwash, some irritating food) or antibiotics.I know of no connection between these conditions and IBS.Your best bet is to have an ENT doctor take a look at it should it happen again


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

My tongue is a tad bit coated - not much, but a little - it is an ongoing thing...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 1999)

I get the most God-awful tastes in my mouth--plus terrible dry mouth..... may be med related.....------------------"Do not go gentle into that good night"


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 1999)

It sounds like thrush of the mouth. Could be from an imbalance in your system due to the IBS, or vice-versa.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

No, it doesnï¿½t sound like thrush.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 1999)

Hi bkitts and welcome aboard.I always get canker sores in different areas of my mouth/tongue when I'm having a tummy attack...they come and go depending on how I'm feeling. I usually swish my mouth with a solution of warm water and salt and that seems to help.Is this maybe what you're experiencing?Karen


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 1999)

I get ulcers in my mouth when I have had alot of D and I think it is because of the lack of certain vitamins- when the D gets stopped they stay away. As far as coated- my tongue is most always somewhat white coated- maybe yeast?(sorry Flux)


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

LOL! See below...[This message has been edited by Spirit (edited 06-05-99).]


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

If you're tongue is coated all over with a white film, that's a sign of stomach acidity. Don't know about the ulcers though... My mouth gets really dry and my tongue feels gross and hairy when this happens.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 1999)

I had a white-coated tongue shortly before the IBS kicked in (from Antibiotics, maybe?) I also had a dry mouth and couldn't drink enough water -- I was under so much stress at the time. A dentist gave me a prescription for a special mouth rinse, but it included staining of the teeth as a side effect, and I decided not to use it. It just went away on its own. (I brush my tongue whenever I brush my teeth, maybe that helps.)


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Sara: I brush my tongue too when I brush my teeth. Bacteria is mostly on your tongue (rather than the teeth themselves) so it's in good practice to do that. Just a question, but have you ever gagged while doing it?? Sometimes when I'm brushing my tongue, if my stomach is upset, I have to be really careful or I'll gag. I HATE that feeling! Spirit.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Thanks everybody, I'm hearing some of the same things going on with you all that I'm having too. I can get up in the morning and tell if I'm gonna have a good day or bad day by just looking in my mouth!!! I do think antibiotics have kicked this in, back in feb, I was on 3 different strong anti's for phneumonia, few days after, BAM!!! IBS bigtime, been improving finally in last couple weeks. Also, stress from going through a awful divorce for the last 6 months hasn't helped!!! Again, thanks for the support, this group is great!!!!!!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Stomach acidity is not related to a ï¿½coatedï¿½ tongue. Even if one had reflux, the mouth tissues would probably show evidence of burning.I donï¿½t think too much Vitamin D can cause this either.As far as the mouth ulcers are concerned, they are up there with hairy tongue, the cause is not really known.


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

ReeHeeHeeEEEAAALLY Flux!! Alrighty then... The word has been said... Guess all the different docs that told me that were wrong...Spirit.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Well, at least they didnï¿½t tell you it was yeast.


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Flux: Hee hee! Good one. Yeast... Lol!Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 1999)

I still think it's thrush. Antibiotics can cause it. I've seen it before and it's white ulcers all over the tongue and mouth. Antibiotics can cause diahrrea and digestive upset as well.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Alice, you may have something with the antibiotics, I took 3 strong ones back in feb. and the IBS and coated tongue started its course then. Good thought. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 1999)

Flux: Are you a doctor...or something in the medical profession?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It's true some antibiotics can cause a thrush infection, but they can also cause hairy tongue, which is unrelated.One way you might be able to tell if it is hurts and bleeds if you try pull off the coating (not that you should try that), then it is thrush. That happens because the yeast have dug themselves into the tongue.(I am not in the medical profession, just self-taught.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 1999)

Hi!My father had a severe case of acute ulcerative colitis. The way it was discovered ( the slippery guy didn't tell anyone he was having bloody diarrhea) was that he had ulcers all over his tongue. It was a condition called stomatitis. Evidently, according to the doctor, it is sometimes present with ulcerative colitis. I was visiting him in the hospital and noticed he kept running in the BR. I asked him if he had a problem and that's when he confessed to the diarrhea. So maybe it is a gut GI tract connection. Just a thought. I also agree with flux. Thrush is not ulcers. Thrush makes the tongue very sore but not ulcerous.wpmom


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

I, too have had chronic ulcers in my mouth but they are not "coated white." The ulcers are true, raw, open ulcers on my toungue, gums or inside of my cheeks. Sometimes I have so many and they are so large that I go days without eating and the dentist has to numb my mouth twice a day so I don't go crazy with pain and can sleep at night.No one - none of my Dr.s or dentists or ENT has any explanation for my mouth ulcers, and there is nothing that can stop it. I have noticed several things, however:They seem to come just before my period the worst.High(er) stress can bring them on.Certain medication can aggravate them. For example, I was recently on 60 mg/day of Prednisone. The second week, my mouth broke out in 10-15 sores. My dentist had to numb my mouth so I could live (only mildly exagerating, they are soooo painful) and he speculated that the Prednisone hinders the immune system and may have brought on the big number of sores. Some people say certain foods make them break out, but I have not noticed this.One Dr. told me "Some people get ulcers in their stomach, you get yours in your mouth." I don't know.... but I hear that the herpes virus is associated with this, also.Sorry, I am only half-full of info. You know what they say - a little knowledge is a dangerous thing! All I know is I gotta live with 'em...


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

You talking about canker sores? If so try the amino acid L-Lysine.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I got coated tongue alot. Read where tongue scraping is better than brushing. There is a tounge scraper on the market, I use a piede of plastic, like a lid from plastic container, cut straight edge. Then swish your mouth with H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide 3%) and 1/2 water, then spit the solution out. It kills any bacteria. very inexpensieve.


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

Thanks, Blair, for the tip. I tried it already and didn't make a lick of difference...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 1999)

Flux, Since my IBS has started, I have noticed white patches on my tongue. The only thing the doctor said when he saw that was "interesting" and that it could be a vitamin deficiency. Can you tell me if this means anything?Thanks.[This message has been edited by Neil (edited 06-08-99).]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Deficiency of some of the B vitamins can cause inflammation of the tongue, but patches sounds more like geographic tongue, and I don't think the cause of that is known. An ENT specialist can better tell what those patches really are (the same goes for the mouth ulcers, etc.).


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I just read in a nutritional book that when the body releases toxins, the tongue becomes coated... This happens especially when fasting when the body is detoxing... Lemon juice takes the bad taste away for anyone that deals with that as a problemInteresting, maybe I'm a toxic wasteland!!!!Woo Hoo[This message has been edited by bkitts (edited 06-08-99).]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I don't think that nutrition book is very good.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Flux, I think your right about the book!!!


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Bump!!!


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Bump


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 1999)

Mouth ulcers are also one of the symptoms of Crohns Disease. You may want to ask your doctor about it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 1999)

This is interesting reading since I have thrush right now. My doctor said it was set off by the IBS changing my hormone levels. A bunch of things were going on (she says my body freaked out)and the thrush came with it. My tongue is not sore at all! It's just reallllly ugly. This stuff is like growing on my tongue. I have some pills that I have to let melt on my tongue 5 times a day. Not pleasent, but I'm making headway.


----------



## LALA (Oct 11, 1999)

This is so weird. . .I too have a white coating on the back of my tongue. I never related it to my IBS, although the toxin idea seems logical. Anyway, I think this contributes to bad breath. I think the white coating is some sort of bacteria which causes the bad breath. Anyway, this is just a theory, no one write back telling me I am wrong or whatever. Also, when I use one of those tongue scrapers to remove the coating, the next day, I have blister-like sores on the back of my tongue. They hurt like hell, so I have stopped using the scraper. I just use Listerine which I also read was bad cuz in the long run, it has a lot of alcohol, and can really dry out your mouth which causes bad breath in the first place. BOOHOO< my life is just a vicious cycle of bad medical mysteries.LALAReading these posts kind of make me laugh cuz I just picture us (IBSers and Worriers) in the bathroom after an attack obsessing about out coated tongues, or weird rashes, or a different smell, or . . . . .was that an eye twitch. . . .?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

IBSer..how was the thrush diagnosed?The coating in hairy tongue is not related to bacteria, but comes from the tongue itself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 1999)

My primary care doctor diagnosed it (just by looking at it). It is going away with the medication she prescribed for me, it's just taking longer than I expected.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I don't have an answer about this, but I think mine is more of dry mouth which through the day and the morning takes on a coated look. All I know is this, when IBS started, I began getting ulcer's on my toungue and the dry mouth and coating. Most people I know get this when their bowels are disturbed who don't even have IBS!!! The 2 times in 3 years that I've had some remission of IBS, my toungue was NORMAL. So, go figure. None of this is ulcerative colitis or chron's, I was tested over and over for that already....


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 1999)

I'm not to sure If I'm talking about the same thing here but.....I have IBS-D and when I have a bad attack or if I have D alot in one day, I get a bad taste in my mouth and it feels coated. Is this what you are talking about? This is the only time that my mouth feels like this, when D is present. I think my tounge thing might have to do with dehydration though.....Spirit, I brush my tounge too! I started doing it 4 years ago when I got my toungue peirce to avoid infection and I have been doing it ever since! My mouth feels way cleaner when I do that!------------------*Michelle*


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Lefty -- I only just read this thread today, and noticed your comments about mouth ulcers waaaaay back in June. I used to get some very severe ones on the gums...the pain would drive me crazy. My dentist and doc at that time couldn't explain it. Just said I was vulnerable to them. Well, then I read an article in a health magazine about people having strong allergic reactions to the ingredient sodium laureth/lauryl sulfate which is found in all commercial toothpastes. I looked around and discovered a couple of companies that make toothpastes without it (one of which is Rembrandt for Canker Sores -- a special formulas, not their regular one). Wouldn't you know it, but the darn things cleared up and I haven't had one in six years! Don't know if this is your problem, but it's worth a true 'cause those things are gruesomely painful.Good luck.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Bump for our new guys!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Bump!!------------------Breck (Atlanta) "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I appreciate 'bkitts' for digging this up. I never thought to do a search for it.My tongue became coated during my course of metronidazole (flagyl) for my overgrowth of C. Diff.My family doc thought the coating might be yeast but my gastro doc took one look at it and said it was caused by the flagyl. He thought it might take up to 3 months to go away.I'm now at about 4 weeks since being on the flagyl and the yellow/green coating on the back of my tongue has greatly dissipated. For a stretch of 5 days it went away altogether but then magically reappeared.The only relief I get from the bad taste in my mouth is to brush my tongue with toothpaste, as many of you have suggested.Jeff[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 04-24-2000).]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:My family doc thought the coating might be yeast


Metronidazole is known to cause hairy tongue. The mechanism is unknown.


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

Hey BKittsI've had IBS alternating D & C (more C) for a long time and I have it pretty much constantly. It's interesting to see so many posts on this subject. My tongue has a constant white coating. During the occasional period when my IBS improves the coating diminishes or goes away. For me it's kind of a barometer of general health, but I don't have sores or anything besides the coating (dead cells?). best of luck


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2000)

My naturopath says a coated tongue is a result of poor digestion. We've tried several things, but until lately nothing worked. I'm now using something that may be helping but it's too soon to tell. Brushing the tongue is good for your breath, but I haven't heard of any other benefits.Flux, you say you are self-educated in medical matters - try broadening your horizons and open your mind.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:My naturopath says a coated tongue is a result of poor digestion


Poor digestion itself by itself is not real condition and malabsorption would have effects all over body. Vitamin deficiencies can result in glossits, but I suspect the mechanism behind hairy tongue is probably a local effect.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2000)

My mother always told me that if my tongue was coated, I needed to go "poo-poo". Makes since for C-types I would think.------------------Exercise for Wellness, Meredith


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Bingo!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2000)

Oh, and I forgot to add that my mom would tell me if I had sores on my tongue, I wasn't getting enough rest. Maybe mom's really do know best. :-DMeredith


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2000)

I get a coated tonque on a fairly regular basis- my teeth may be clean as a freshly bathed baby- but my tonque is GROSS> This is very different from sores I have had on my tonque from taking antibiotics. The sore tonque has very red sore spots and I can not eat anything spicy or sweet. I have found rinsing with a peroxide/water mix bubbles that stuff up and has helped me. The white coated tonque, which doesn't hurt or interfere with eating...I talked to my dentist about it and he said it was normal in some people (of course, wierd ME!). He told me to buy a tonque scrapper (get them by the toothbrushes). I keep it with me always and when I get the nasty build up I scrape it off. It builds up again- but some days are worse the others. ------------------Here's to pain free days!SandiIBS/D For 20+ years


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Bump!------------------Breck (Atlanta) "Chronic Pain""His strength is made perfect in my weakness"


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

For me I always thought my coating (not really a thick coating just faint greyish tinge) was related to having a dry mouth. I went on accutane 4 years which severely dried me out







Since then I have had bad digestion/leaky gut syndrome/ibs WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT. MAgically when my digestion improved dramatically 2 months ago my tongue totally cleared up and I felt like I was producing way more saliva. My tongue loked a lot healthier to look at.Of all the posts above the one with the least logic seemed to be "geographic tongue with an unknown cause"!!!







I was having a bad day but now I am laughing.My quest is finally over. I have geographic tongue with no known cause!


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Gee I'm really glad I found this board. All the things that happen to me keep popping up here.I use to think I was some kind of freak. I noticed that right before I have a bad attack of D my tongue is slightly coated plus I get a wierd taste in my mouth. I also feel generally sick all over,sort of like I'm coming down with flu. Once the attack is over (some times it can last for 3 days)the tongue clears up and I feel OK. Who knows ?I'm sure it's all connected somehow. I know it's not from meds because I don't take any.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi scotty:There is such a thing as "geographic tongue", as you can see from this excerpt from the merck.com. I've bolded the area for you. The url for the full article is at: http://www.merck.com/pubs/mmanual_home/sec8/93.htm "Changes in the TongueInjury is the most common cause of tongue discomfort. The tongue has many nerve endings for pain and touch and is far more sensitive to pain than most other parts of the body. The tongue is frequently bitten accidentally but heals quickly. A sharp, broken filling or tooth can do considerable damage to this delicate tissue.An overgrowth of the normal projections on the tongue can give it a hairy appearance. These "hairs" may become discolored if a person smokes or chews tobacco, eats certain foods, or has colored bacteria growing on the tongue. The tongue may also appear hairy after fevers, after antibiotic treatment, or when peroxide mouthwash is used too often. The top of the tongue may look black if a person takes bismuth preparations for an upset stomach. Brushing the tongue with a toothbrush can get rid of such discoloration. A mesh of white lines or white curdlike material on the sides of the tongue that can be wiped away and leaves a bleeding surface may indicate thrush.Redness of the tongue may be a sign of pernicious anemia or a vitamin deficiency. Iron deficiency anemia may also make the tongue look pale and smooth (because of a loss of its normal projections). The first sign of scarlet fever may be a change from the tongue's normal color to a strawberry, and then raspberry, color. Whitish patches, similar to those sometimes found inside the cheeks, may accompany fever, dehydration, the second stage of syphilis, thrush, lichen planus, leukoplakia, or mouth breathing. A smooth red tongue and painful mouth may indicate pellagra, a type of malnutrition caused by a deficiency of niacin in the diet. *In geographic tongue, some areas of the tongue are white, and others are red and smooth. The areas of discoloration seem to move around over a period of years or a lifetime. The condition is usually painless, and no treatment is needed.*Although small bumps on both sides of the tongue are usually harmless, a bump on only one side may be cancerous. Unexplained red or white areas, sores, or lumps on the tongue--especially if painless--may be signs of cancer and should be examined by a doctor. Most mouth cancers grow on the sides of the tongue or on the floor of the mouth. Cancer almost never grows on the top of the tongue.Sores on the tongue can be caused by herpes simplex virus, tuberculosis, bacterial infection, or early-stage syphilis. Sores can also be caused by allergies or by immune system diseases.Glossitis is inflammation (redness, pain, swelling) of the tongue. Glossodynia is a burning or painful sensation of the tongue. Usually, it has no characteristic appearance or obvious cause; however, pressure exerted on the teeth by the tongue, an allergic reaction, or irritants such as alcohol, spices, or tobacco may cause this sensation. Changing brands of toothpaste, mouthwash, or chewing gum may provide relief. Glossodynia is sometimes a sign of emotional upset or mental illness. Low doses of antianxiety medications can help. Regardless of cause, the condition often goes away with time."JeanG[This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 08-03-2000).]


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Thanks for the post and the interesting read. I don't think that is for me though.CheersScottie J


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

There is definately a connection between a coated tongue and poor digestion. When my stomach is at its worst, my tongue is at its whitest. When my tongue is white, I get the bad taste in the back of my mouth. When I eat sugar, it gets worse. I did have my doc take a culture of it and there was no yeast. I think it has something to do with reflux. Maybe some of our food particles refluxes up and bacteria break it down and form this white coating. Who knows? Just a theory.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2000)

Hi, I'd like to hear more about taking the anibiotics before getting IBS. this happened to me and a Uralogist(or however you spell it)told me that it was my diet not the meds. I have a very healthy diet so I knew something else was up. It's so good to hear that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2000)

I have suffered with IBS for the past 2 years.I developed a geographic tongue that was very persistant. Red patches with white borders that were sore, sensitive and UGLY! I started taking Acidophilus every day 6 months ago and my tongue has been completely normal since! You can get acidophilus in yogurt with live cultures, but it's much easier to take it in in a tablet that is available at GNC, drug stores or Wal-Mart. My dentist also made me a mouth guard to sleep with. Keeps my teeth from irritating my tongue at night. Hope this helps someone![This message has been edited by LILBIRD (edited 09-13-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2000)

This is an interesting subject.Medical Science doesnot know the causes of the problem.Traditional ancient family knowledge suggests that the condition of the mouth is menifestation of the condition of internal digestive system.Both agree that mouth is the begining or starting point of digestive system.I took care of my problem the following ways and it has worked for me for last six months without any problems;1. Switch to Ayurvedic-Neem based toothpaste derived from Neem tree which has anti-bacterial and anti-viral property, rather inexpensive product sold in Indian gricery store and many health store as well. It doesnot contain MLS(Methyle laurel sulfate).2. I took sublingual B-12 complex for a month and problem is over.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2001)

howdy folks! alrighty....here i go. mouth ulcers (aka canker sores) are caused by different things but one huge cause that a lot of people don't know about is toothpaste-well, the sls in toothpaste. sodium lauryl sulfate. i used to get these ALL the time. i then started using a natural toothpaste & they went away. i stayed at my mom's house for a week, used her toothpaste-they came back. bad sls! also, some people get them from stress & women are more susceptible when they're on their monthly. try a natural toothpaste without sls. abouth the white coating on the tongue, if you think it's thrush, take acidophilus EVERY DAY & yeast makes it worse of course. bad bread! just don't eat so much of it. i too have a thin coating in my mouth but i haven't figured out what it is...i'm looking into it now and i'll find out soon. i'm running some tests on myself. for those with ibd. increase intake of fiber, eliminate allergenic foods (go to nickelranch.com-click on the book & then your type,stop eating the wrong foods), refined sugar, highly processed foods, take acidophilus every day/1-2 billion live organisms per day, fiber/3-5 graps per day at bed time, i know peppermint oil is good for it too but i don't remember why. .2-.4 ml twice per day between meals, you should exercise too. oh, and stop taking all those anti-biotics, they do more harm than good. just eat lots of onions, garlic, radishes, chicken soup, drink green tea & take vitamins a, b-complex, c, zinc, echinacea. just take a real good multi-vitamin. the prescribed anti-biotics rob you of b-complex, c, k & acidophilus. wow...sorry i wrote so much i hope it's helpful to someone though. ciao!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

I went to the doctor with the EXACT same thing. It is cancre sores on the tongue caused by stress. When I feel them calling on, my doctor said to take zinc and l-lysine. Zinc builds your immune system and l-lysine promotes tissue growth. Your doctor can also prescribe an oral solution to put on them to take away the soreness when you eat or from your tongue touching your teeth. Basically, the solution temporarily numbs your tongue enough so it doesn't hurt, not so much that you are drooling or something!







See your doctor if you are worried about it, but this is exactly what I had and the vitamins control it and help a ton! Good luck!


----------

